

Why can't Washington build a website? - rmason
http://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2015/07/why-cant-washington-build-a-website-000170

======
PaulHoule
Lotsa issues but I think the big one is the procurement process. You often
seen companies like BEA pitching projects that are not at all in their
technology confort zone, because for government work ability to "deal with the
process" trumps ability to execute.

